# No Brood, but hive full of bees ????



## yjk (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a hive that is full of bees, putting stores of honey and pollen, but no brood. Did my hive swarm and leave most of the bees behind? 

If this is the case can I just get a new queen and add her to this hive. 

Any recommendations on get a new queen?

I have two other hives that seem to be fine. They have brood but not a whole lot. they seem to be off to a slow start this year.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You need to know you're time frame. Are there capped drone cells?, capped worker cells?
Did you see torn down queen cells. 

If in doubt add a frame with eggs from one of you're other hives. If they build a queen cell on that frame you're right, & they needed a queen. From there you can order one, or let them raise the one they are trying to raise.


----------



## yjk (Jun 13, 2009)

I found no cells that looked like they are capped. There where several queen cells, but they all looked empty. Is it ok to take a frame from another hive and add it to the hive with no brood. Will the workers make a queen from one of these. Or is it better to oredr a new queen.

let me know.


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

That is what KQ6AR suggested! You can add a frame of brood from another hive if they are queenless they will raise one. If you choose this route be sure to chose a frame from your best hive. Good luck


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there room for brood in your hives? Last year I had the same situation and it wasn't until some one asked if there was space did I discover the term honey bound. My hive was bringing in so much nectar and pollen they had filled all the space. The queen had no place to lay. By the time I found out what was going on they swarmed. There was no brood or eggs but lots of bees.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

If you feel that your hive is queenless and you do add a frame from a strong hive, make sure the eggs are 1 to 4 day old. If not you will be adding another frame later on! Good Luck!!


----------



## yjk (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think the hive is honey bound. There is a super that is almost empty. I have 2 hive bodys and 2 supers on top. the top super is mostly empty. second down is half full of honey and pollen. The hive bodys are about the same. Both are half with honey and pollen and half just empty cells.

How do you tell if a foundation has 1 to 4 day old brood in it. 

let me know.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you sure the cells are empty? Eggs can be quite deceptive in new white wax cells. Even fresh larvae in new wax can cause you to look again. Did you see the queen? Were the bees upset to see you or were they as passive as usual?

Later, John


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

Time will tell. With the queen cells they could have superseded the girl she isnt laying yet. Is this a new hive? Did the queen lay well before this? Its a tough question to answer. Peace Dave


----------



## yjk (Jun 13, 2009)

This hive is 3 years old. All of my foundations are real dark in color. I got the hive used and am using the same foundations for the last 3 years. I have never been able to find a queen in any of my hives. Have tried several times. I just look for the larva in the cells. I smoked the bees when I took the hive apart and they didn't seem to be agressive at all. But they don't when I smoke them. I forgot to smoke them once and that was a miskake I have not made again. I got stung 3 times through my suit and had dozens of stingers on my suit. I just won't open them up any more without smoke.

Whats a good indicator of freshly laid eggs.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok now I might have some ideas. I just had a four year old hive superseded. I have found queens in all my hives except this one. She was so little she even made it through and excluder. I finally gave up looking for her. This being her fourth year the old girl was worn out and laying bad patterns. The bees know it and superseded her. That is probably what happened if I had to guess. If it has happened recently it can take up to 35 days for the new queen to start laying. The answer on the eggs is real good eyes. I cant see them without reading spectacles. Larvae are not too bad though. Give it some time depending on the 35 day thing. As long as the girls has room to lay she will. If you go any longer than that you need to get a queen. Sometimes they dont get well mated or lose their way back,but I bet she is there. Give her a little time. Let us know Peace Dave


----------



## yjk (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok I'm going to add a frame from one of my other hives, I'll check out the hive in a week to see if I am getting any new cells with eggs or larva. I'll post any new info in a week. I hope I start to see brood.

Thanks,


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

I think what you will be looking for in a week are new queen cells. If you see these your hive was queenless. If not you may have a virgin queen or an laying worker. If they make a queen, it will be about a month before she starts laying, and about three more weeks before the new bees emerge. Since it takes almost two months for the new bees, some would rather requeen, especially if the nectar flow is short-lived.


----------



## granlbee (May 24, 2015)

We have same situation but know we have a queen (marked). Absolutely no brood after 1 1/2 weeks - a little honey production going on. We started with 5 frames in a nuc box from existing hives (each from a different hive) with honey and bees. Added queen and nothing... Do we assume the queen is not productive - she was expensive, hate to do away with her.


----------

